# RCI ACCESS



## geist1223 (Jan 5, 2021)

Before tonight we would sign on to the Worldmark Site to access the RCI directly without having to sign on to RCI separately. Tried to do this tonight. Did not work. When I got to the RCI Page it wanted me to sign on separately. 

Anybody have any idea what is happening? Has RCI released or updated program/site.


----------



## samara64 (Jan 5, 2021)

Same here as well. Can not log in. It may be one of Wyndham "very rare software glitches."


----------



## rhonda (Jan 6, 2021)

I can login through the Worldmark > RCI B2B ... but can only exchange my weeks already on deposit.  That is, I have no option for booking via WM credits?

Edited to add:  Oh, hmm.  FWIW, my pre-paid years of RCI expired on 12/31/2020; simultaneously my RCI Platinum expired.  Sometime late last year, I re-activated my auto-renewal through Grand Pacific Palisades at standard member level. I wonder if something is disconnected due to that change in my account status??

Edited 2nd time:  Tried again later and now I receive an error in the handoff between WM > RCI.  Cleared my browser cookies for Worldmarktheclub.com and RCI.com and am, once again, successfully logged into RCI from the WM B2B portal.  My account page shows I'm good through 12/31/20*21*.  So that should be good ... but cannot find a means to trade WM credits through this login. ???


			
				Error received before clearing cookies said:
			
		

> *HTTP Status 405 – Method Not Allowed*
> *Type* Status Report
> 
> *Message* Request method 'POST' not supported
> ...


----------



## Firepath (Jan 6, 2021)

It didn't work for me yesterday or all day today. Hopefully someone will post if it works for them.


----------



## GregT (Jan 7, 2021)

It didn’t work for me yesterday but was operational today.  I hope others can report the same?

Best,

Greg


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 8, 2021)

Now working for us.


----------



## Firepath (Jan 8, 2021)

Working for me also.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 8, 2021)

Ditto!  Working for me, too!  Thanks all!


----------



## samara64 (Jan 8, 2021)

They fixed it. Took only 4 days. Amazing.


----------

